# ar9287 system freeze



## yandzee (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi!

I have some problem with my wireless card on ar9287 (FreeBSD 9.0)

I do:
	
	



```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0
ifconfig wlan0 up
wpa_passphrase ssid key > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf &
dhclient wlan0
```
After that, card works normal, but after some time system freezes.

I found: 
https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=129344



> ```
> sudo -s
> echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
> ```
> Reboot.



But how do it on freebsd FreeBSD? I dont know what can I do to fix this problem.

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jan 26, 2012)

Try FreeBSD way to use wpa_supplicant in /etc/rc.conf file first and then report the result. My Acer laptop uses ar9827 without any problem in 11g mode, system is FreeBSD 9.0.


----------



## yandzee (Jan 26, 2012)

System freezes on booting. It says 
	
	



```
...default route...30s
```
 and here the system freezes.


----------



## soulcatcher (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have the same problem with the AR9227 chipset. Did you manage to solve it?


----------

